# I'm going to breed Sonador can u help me pic a stud?



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

If you are picky about color, then please go buy a horse or a foal. Color should be the last thing on your mind when choosing a mating pair. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Charis said:


> If you are picky about color, then please go buy a horse or a foal. Color should be the last thing on your mind when choosing a mating pair. Good luck in your decision.


I'm not picky about the color I would just like for the baby to have the posability.

Just so people know. I DONT want to hear go buy a horse. I've been looking for a while and havent found one that I like. She had good bloodlines. I just thought that a color prefrince would be some thing peopl should know about when looking for a stalion.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh and I forgot to say that it will be a little while befor I breed. It will be at least summer of 2011


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Bump!

what do you guys think of this guy? I know it says he is for sale but I'm sure they will still breed him if I asked. He is close by me, I like his color and his build. The only thing I dont like is I think his back is still a little long. Whats your oppinion.
Paint Horse For Sale, Florida, MORRISTON


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

why dont you look for horses in the mean time until then


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

MaggiStar said:


> why dont you look for horses in the mean time until then


I have been. look I dont want to sound rude but I'm going to breed her no mater what you guys say. Now you can help me find a good stallion that will complamint my mare or dont. I cant stand it when people post some thing about breeding you all go on about how you shouldnt breed. I have a very nice mare with good blood lines and I would really like to have a baby froem her that I can raise my way.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I really like the looks of this guy.

Homozygous Black 16.2 Pinto Stallion by Claim to Fame | Equine.com


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

myhorsesonador said:


> My mare is a Sorell and she has palamino in her lines.


That means nothing. You can't get a Palomino foal from her unless you breed to the right stallion. Breeding to the homozygous black paint will not guarantee you a black paint either.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> That means nothing. You can't get a Palomino foal from her unless you breed to the right stallion. Breeding to the homozygous black paint will not guarantee you a black paint either.


I know that. like I said before. I dont care it the color isnt a paint or what ever. Its just a bonus.

Yah know what just forget that I even posted this because no one wants to help. So thanks for nuthing.
:-(


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

sorry dont snap at me because i suggested looking in the mean time if you dont want opinions dont post and dont give out about people giving there opinion its an internet forum your going to get opinions that you dont like you do not have to be rude.

And people say dont breed because you could save one life by buying another horse instead of bringing yet another foal into the world when millions are killed without a chance to live. Your reasons for breeding to me are not right.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

What breed is your mare? I personally love the looks of the first stud you posted over the 2nd (i am partial to overos though). The 2nd is more of a jumping/english sort of build whereas the first is more Quarter Horsey Western  However, if your mare is leaner & light she might make a good mix with the bulkier guy.
Try this site  Stallions at Stud in Ocala Florida


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

MaggiStar said:


> sorry dont snap at me because i suggested looking in the mean time if you dont want opinions dont post and dont give out about people giving there opinion its an internet forum your going to get opinions that you dont like you do not have to be rude.
> 
> And people say dont breed because you could save one life by buying another horse instead of bringing yet another foal into the world when millions are killed without a chance to live. Your reasons for breeding to me are not right.


Then tell me.. what is a good reson to breed??? I had said earlier that I dont want to hear about how I shouldnt breed. 

The reason there are so meny unwanted horses is because of all the irresponcable people who breed 2 horses that dont have any right to be bred. If you think my resons are wrong then fine hate me, but I like my mare and so does lots of other people. I think she is breed worthy.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok here is another one that I found. I like the looks of him. He has nice mucle and bone to him. 

BUCKSKIN STALLION


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> What breed is your mare? I personally love the looks of the first stud you posted over the 2nd (i am partial to overos though). The 2nd is more of a jumping/english sort of build whereas the first is more Quarter Horsey Western  However, if your mare is leaner & light she might make a good mix with the bulkier guy.
> Try this site  Stallions at Stud in Ocala Florida


Ok thanks. She is a Halter bred QH But she isnt a beef cake like a lot of them are.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> I really like the looks of this guy.
> 
> Homozygous Black 16.2 Pinto Stallion by Claim to Fame | Equine.com


I like this one better than the 1st one. I think the comment about black and white paint seemed a little off putting and that is why you are getting a hard time about it.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

well in your first post you mentioned you want a little paint foal so your breeding for colour which states irresponsibilty on your behalf to consider that an important point. To put your mare at risk for colour.............


----------



## lollipop (Aug 13, 2010)

I am a newbie to horse genetics/breeding, but have bred/shown dogs for over a decade now. Judging from this thread, the arguments for/against breeding are the same, though!

Anyhow, when I have the time, I will go through my bookmarks and post some links for some black/white APHA stallions that have caught my eye. It's a habit of mine (even before I, personally, owned my own mare) to bookmark those who catch my eye. While I agree that color shouldn't be your sole concern (which I don't think it sounds to be!) I do understand having a color preference. With dogs, I have always been drawn to those with more "chrome" (flash) - which is probably why my favorite horse breed happens to be Paints. That being said, I would never overlook a quality animal just because it is a color that I dislike (which is why the one intact female dog that I have right now is a buckskin, which is probably my least favorite color of all!). 

That being said, I know that certain horses are Homozygous for throwing colored paints (vs solids). I could have sworn that I've also come across those who are called double homozygous (for throwing a certain color) but please don't quote that - I could be mistaken.

Here is a quick link to a stallion - he's the 1/2 sibling of my mare:

CR Black Buttons


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

ok sice I keep posting I'll just make a list then post.

I like this guy but I think his back looks a bit long.
RESERVE CHAMPION HUNTER STALLION

I do love a big warmblood. 
PALOMINO WARMBLOOD
DRESSAGE HORSE


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

MaggiStar said:


> well in your first post you mentioned you want a little paint foal so your breeding for colour which states irresponsibilty on your behalf to consider that an important point. To put your mare at risk for colour.............


But I did say that I would LIKE to have but I dont have to have it. I just wanted to mention that so that when looking for stallions it would narrow the selection down some.


----------



## lollipop (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's another link - note this one is posted as double homozygous:

Home


----------



## lollipop (Aug 13, 2010)

OK last post - I promise - just trying to give some links real quick before I start the bedtime routine w/ the kiddos!

Home of SummerChicoBandito APHA World Champion Paint Stallion

Chicos Bandelero APHA Double homozygous Black Tobiano Paint Stallion


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

lollipop said:


> I am a newbie to horse genetics/breeding, but have bred/shown dogs for over a decade now. Judging from this thread, the arguments for/against breeding are the same, though!
> 
> Anyhow, when I have the time, I will go through my bookmarks and post some links for some black/white APHA stallions that have caught my eye. It's a habit of mine (even before I, personally, owned my own mare) to bookmark those who catch my eye. While I agree that color shouldn't be your sole concern (which I don't think it sounds to be!) I do understand having a color preference. With dogs, I have always been drawn to those with more "chrome" (flash) - which is probably why my favorite horse breed happens to be Paints. That being said, I would never overlook a quality animal just because it is a color that I dislike (which is why the one intact female dog that I have right now is a buckskin, which is probably my least favorite color of all!).
> 
> ...


Thats what I'm trying to say I would like to have color but I'm not going to care what color the baby is as long as its healthy.

Thats a nice stallion. I wish they had more pics of him at his side so I could see his back. Is he still at stud? his sight hasnt been updated since 2008.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

lollipop said:


> Here's another link - note this one is posted as double homozygous:
> 
> Home


"Drool" he is purdy.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I like this 1 too Black & White Frame Overo
Kinda like the first but built more like the 2nd.
This one's tobiano, but still quite flashy  Stallions Now Stallion Classifieds


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

lollipop said:


> ok last post - i promise - just trying to give some links real quick before i start the bedtime routine w/ the kiddos!
> 
> home of summerchicobandito apha world champion paint stallion
> 
> chicos bandelero apha double homozygous black tobiano paint stallion


 ohhh i like them!


----------



## lollipop (Aug 13, 2010)

My favorite (from what you can tell without seeing a video) is probably ChicoBandito - stunning animal. I'd love to see a video of him - I know in dogs the best way to judge conformation/soundness is by their movement and I'm guessing with horses it's the same. If you do go ahead and breed I would request a video - only b/c photography is a tricky thing and I've seen pictures that can be deceiving.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> I like this 1 too Black & White Frame Overo
> Kinda like the first but built more like the 2nd.
> This one's tobiano, but still quite flashy  Stallions Now Stallion Classifieds


 
The first one is 30 minutes from me. But there is some thing about his back that I dont like. :/


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

lollipop said:


> My favorite (from what you can tell without seeing a video) is probably ChicoBandito - stunning animal. I'd love to see a video of him - I know in dogs the best way to judge conformation/soundness is by their movement and I'm guessing with horses it's the same. If you do go ahead and breed I would request a video - only b/c photography is a tricky thing and I've seen pictures that can be deceiving.


Yeah thats my plan.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Firstly - What do you want to do with the foal? The stallions you have posted are all over the place in regards to style, discipline, and even breed. Do you want the foal to be registerable?

What size are you hoping for? How big is your mare? What discipline does she show in? 

Are you going to live cover or A.I.? If live cover, how far are you willing to travel?

Nowhere near enough information for me to even think about suggesting a stallion. 

*

On another note - I'm not going to tell you not to breed. However - In my experience, those who have thought it through and are doing it properly won't leave choosing a stallion up to people on the internet. They usually have one or two stallions picked out FAR ahead and have watched them at shows or seen them in person. They may ask on here which of the two compliments their mare better, or similar - But they should already have a GOOD idea of what they want.

Why don't you sit down and figure out some criteria for a stallion?

For example - I am planning on breeding one day, either to my mare Latte or to a mare I buy who will be registered ASH. I want a foal I can campdraft on and show in ASH shows as well as doing a bit of everything else.

My general requirements are things like height, conformation, discipline specific skills, and registration. So I know already, regardless of the mare, that I want an ASH registered stallion, not too tall (I like my horses around 14.2h),successful in either campdrafting or ASH showing but ideally both, and is built how I like - Short back, powerful hind, substantial, high set neck, strong legs.

Then I add Latte into the equation - I want something fairly small as while Latte is small, her parents aren't so she may throw back to a bigger foal - So I want a stallion under 15h. She has a great head and neck but her bum isn't as good, so I need a stud with a really powerful hindquarter. Being an Arab, She isn't tested on cattle yet or bred for it so I want a stud with STRONG cattle sense and ability. I also want a stud who is proven to cross well on Arab mares. Because she is an arab I don't want to breed to a purely 'working'; stud as they are generally weaker in the neck - I want to breed to a more 'show' oriented stud with a very substantial neck and 'pretty' head so I don't lose the refinement.

Those requirements would change slightly if I bought an ASH registered mare.

*

See what I mean? I know all those specifics, and I am still not planning to breed for at least 2 years. That is why people get a bit worried when someone comes in without much of a clear idea on anything and asks for stallion choices - Especially without specifying breed or intended discipline but mentioning colour, and not providing confo. pictures of the mare.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Firstly - What do you want to do with the foal? The stallions you have posted are all over the place in regards to style, discipline, and even breed. Do you want the foal to be registerable?
> 
> What size are you hoping for? How big is your mare? What discipline does she show in?
> 
> ...


 
yes thoughs are things to think about.. I cant believe I forgot that.

ok so as far as wht I want in a foal, I'm open to any thing because I love all disaplins. I dont show so it would mostly be for fun.

I dont care about size as long as it is above 15 hands because I'm a big girl.

Color doesnt matter to me I just like the look of a paint.

I would like to be able to register the foal. My mare is a registered QH. If I find a nice horse that I feel complaments her then I would consider it.

I'm looking for you guys help because it helps me to find stallions that I might not have found. So far I have 3 That I really like.

I dont care if it live of A.I. if it is live I would like for the sallion to be in the state of Florida.

My mare is 15'3. She was shown in halter as a yearling but I diddnt know what I was doing so we diddnt do to well.


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

They have a lot of nice looking stallions at keys stallion station, both paint and quarter horses, and all they do is artificial insemination so maybe you'll find something you may really like there? Most (if not all) are western show horses that have done very well. I really like Smart Whiskey Doc and Pure color isn't to shabby looking either


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> Then tell me.. what is a good reson to breed??? I had said earlier that I dont want to hear about how I shouldnt breed.


You can breed for a foal for whatever reason - competition, companion, whatever. However, you still have to breed for a well-conformed, well-mannered, and marketable foal if the situation arises that you can't afford to keep or train it yourself. You want to set the horse up for success, whether it succeeds with you or somebody else. Nobody wants a grade foal with no athletisism or poor conformation that will cause it discomfort or force it to compensate. A foal that could potentially become "something", even if you plan only to keep it as a pleasure horse or all arounder.

If you're picking a stallion, you want to find one that compliments your mares conformation and improves her weak points, as well as raising the chances for a foal suitable for a certain discipline.
So, for example, if you want to breed for a hunter or all around sport horse, maybe you'd want to breed to a warmblood or (non-racebred) thoroughbred to add some sveltness, leg, and uphill build. And say your mare has a short neck (for example) and an upright shoulder - you should look to see that a stallion also has a really nice, ideal neck and shoulder to chance that the foal gets these qualities.
Another thing, has your mare proven herself in the show ring at all? Bloodlines are, really and truely, just a cloud in the sky. Many people would rather foal out of a well seasoned mare, rather than one that has done nothing but has "nice lines". The same goes for the stallion and the foals that he has produced.


Wild Spot gave some extremely good points as well.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

dressagexlee said:


> You can breed for a foal for whatever reason - competition, companion, whatever. However, you still have to breed for a well-conformed, well-mannered, and marketable foal if the situation arises that you can't afford to keep or train it yourself. You want to set the horse up for success, whether it succeeds with you or somebody else. Nobody wants a grade foal with no athletisism or poor conformation that will cause it discomfort or force it to compensate. A foal that could potentially become "something", even if you plan only to keep it as a pleasure horse or all arounder.
> 
> If you're picking a stallion, you want to find one that compliments your mares conformation and improves her weak points, as well as raising the chances for a foal suitable for a certain discipline.
> So, for example, if you want to breed for a hunter or all around sport horse, maybe you'd want to breed to a warmblood or (non-racebred) thoroughbred to add some sveltness, leg, and uphill build. And say your mare has a short neck (for example) and an upright shoulder - you should look to see that a stallion also has a really nice, ideal neck and shoulder to chance that the foal gets these qualities.
> ...


Yeah thats what I thought. Thats what my plans are. I'm leaning towards a warmblood/ sporthorse stallion. My mare doesnt have much show exsperiance, BUT I will make sure the stallion does.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I agree with wildspot, the reason people take SO unkindly to posts like these is that from your tone, you don't make yourself appear as you know much about breeding and anyone serious about breeding their horse already KNOWS what stallion they want - I don't even think I'm breeding Zierra anymore, but I have roughly 3-4 different stud possibilites already selected if I ever change my mind. I may ask opinions on WHICH one would best compliment her, but so far you've been absolutely all over the place with stud selection which makes you come across as being in fantasyland moreso then a serious responsible breeder.

I would rather see 10 people with half-decent horses breeding pet foals because they know what they're doing and know what they want then see ONE person with a SPECTACULAR horse breeding once without a clue.

That being said, be careful breeding to any frame overos. If your mare is stock bloodlines, you MUST GET HER TESTED. Frame can lurk in SOLID horses, and can still give you the devastation of a lethal white overo.

If you're determined on color, you want a homozygous black stud. You can also have homozygous for tobiano which will result in a guaranteed black OR bay paint foal. You don't know if your mare is carrying agouti or not, so that could cause a bay foal but a homozygous black stud will never sire a chestnut - ever. 

I only mention this because homozygous black & tobiano studs are quite common so you have a massive selection to still choose from. It's a realistic color goal, and I can understand what you meant by it, but unfortunately it's THOSE comments without explanation of WHY you're saying it that make people annoyed by what seems to be irresponsible breeding. For example, I REALLY don't want another chestnut horse - and I just happen to luck out in that the stallion I have as top choice for her happens to be homozygous for black. However, when looking at a Warmblood option, the two I like are bay tobiano and chestnut, with the chestnut impressing me a TOUCH more. In the end, I would probably breed to the chestnut even though it guarantees me a chestnut because he's not EQUAL to the other choice, he's SUPERIOR. Color is fine when it's one of your last concerns, not one of your first.

Realistically, the stud you pick does NOT need show experience. That's nothing but a show off and doesn't make a stallion any better conformed then the next, it's just proves he can win. People get so hung up on show experience, and I don't CARE about show experience - I care about his FOALS show experience. I will breed to a completely unshown stud who has a dozen champions sired a lot sooner then I will breed to a show champion with either no progeny record or a lousy progeny record.

Think long and hard about exactly what kind of foal you want, because you're wishy washy like me now - in breeding my Arab mare, I have an Arab, a Warmblood, a Paint and a Thoroughbred picked out for her as ideals choices depending on what type of foal I'd decide on. You need to decide on that first, usually in accordance to your discipline. Then find ALL the studs available to you in EVERY color and determine if the black/white studs are equal to the other colored studs in complimenting your mare so that you aren't sacrificing conformation for color.

Good luck!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I agree with wildspot, the reason people take SO unkindly to posts like these is that from your tone, you don't make yourself appear as you know much about breeding and anyone serious about breeding their horse already KNOWS what stallion they want - I don't even think I'm breeding Zierra anymore, but I have roughly 3-4 different stud possibilites already selected if I ever change my mind. I may ask opinions on WHICH one would best compliment her, but so far you've been absolutely all over the place with stud selection which makes you come across as being in fantasyland moreso then a serious responsible breeder.
> 
> I would rather see 10 people with half-decent horses breeding pet foals because they know what they're doing and know what they want then see ONE person with a SPECTACULAR horse breeding once without a clue.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That was very informative.

I have decided that I would like to have a more sporty baby. So Warmblood stallions it is.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

In that case, take a look at Silverwood Farm's. I don't know what your budget is, but they have some of the nicest black pinto stud's - I just adore the Art Deco lines. They have him plus several of his sons:

Silverwood Farm's Stallions : : : Art Deco, Sempatico, Hall of Fame and State of the Art

Note - Sempatico is homozygous for pinto.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> In that case, take a look at Silverwood Farm's. I don't know what your budget is, but they have some of the nicest black pinto stud's - I just adore the Art Deco lines. They have him plus several of his sons:
> 
> Silverwood Farm's Stallions : : : Art Deco, Sempatico, Hall of Fame and State of the Art
> 
> Note - Sempatico is homozygous for pinto.


Ok I have now got my fave stallion. I like Art Deco. I love his build. Oh By the way I think my limit is going to be $2000. I think thats a fair price.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Here are some you may like- I love the one you picked out!

Not FOR Sale! Put Some Versatility in Your Barn!

Dapple Grey Gentleman - looks like a nice horse with a great temperment

Selle Francais ***crin Rouge*** Grand Prix Jumper - my personal favorite!

Aqha/apha = Color, Pedigree & Best Priced Stud Fee!

Apha, Aqha, and Ptha- The Best of 3 Worlds!

Stylin AND Profilen - very pretty

Fancy Apha Reg. Stallion Pics/videos - cute face!

Son of Santana del Cardo


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

wannahorse22 said:


> Here are some you may like- I love the one you picked out!
> 
> Not FOR Sale! Put Some Versatility in Your Barn!
> 
> ...


wow I really like the 2nd and 3rd ones.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

IF it was my mare I would pick the third one to breed too. I just love that one! He is goregous!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

so far my Favorite one is

Sempatico photo gallery


----------



## Isabelle84 (Aug 15, 2010)

Well I know how you feel! I have a big paint mare and people always said she was a great mare and all, but everytime I suggested I might breed her, they were like "Go buy a horse the world is filled with enough horses you don't need to breed a backyard foal." It really made me upset, in which put of me breeding her so far for the time I have had her. My mare has GREAT bloodlines and I know her gramdsire and sire personally which are both great horses. I say 'go for it!' It is a great experiance that no one should miss out on. So far, I like the first stallion you posted, he looks beautiful, nice conformation, and the color is a bonus like you said!  

Well, if you ever wanna shoot me a message go ahead, I always love helping people


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I would personally breed to either a TB, QH, or paint for registration purposes. For the simple reason that I don't think warmblood/qh crosses are as marketable if, for some reason, you had to sell him or her one day.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Supermane said:


> I would personally breed to either a TB, QH, or paint for registration purposes. For the simple reason that I don't think warmblood/qh crosses are as marketable if, for some reason, you had to sell him or her one day.


 
Yeah I thought about that, but I did some resurch and I found that in florida and well traind WB/x is marketable right now. right now I'm ssuper overwelmed by all the stallions. I've nerrowed it down to the first stallion(paint) I posted and then sempatico(WB).


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Isabelle84 said:


> Well I know how you feel! I have a big paint mare and people always said she was a great mare and all, but everytime I suggested I might breed her, they were like "Go buy a horse the world is filled with enough horses you don't need to breed a backyard foal." It really made me upset, in which put of me breeding her so far for the time I have had her. My mare has GREAT bloodlines and I know her gramdsire and sire personally which are both great horses. I say 'go for it!' It is a great experiance that no one should miss out on. So far, I like the first stallion you posted, he looks beautiful, nice conformation, and the color is a bonus like you said!
> 
> Well, if you ever wanna shoot me a message go ahead, I always love helping people


Thanks. I just might have to message you.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Bump bump


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I like the one you picked out in the beginning a lot.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

Add Some Size to Your Breeding Program!

Missouri Fox Trotter Horse For Stud, Florida, Port St. Lucie

Appaloosa Horse For Stud, Florida, orange city

i reeeeeeeally like these...


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

888vegas888 said:


> Add Some Size to Your Breeding Program!
> 
> Missouri Fox Trotter Horse For Stud, Florida, Port St. Lucie
> 
> ...


I like the first one but he is 2 butt high. and the other 2 arn't working.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Breeding gaited x trotting doesn't always work out well..


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

vivache said:


> Breeding gaited x trotting doesn't always work out well..


I'm not going to breed her to a gaited horse.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I was just saying, since one of the studs that was recently posted was a Missouri Foxtrotter.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

vivache said:


> I was just saying, since one of the studs that was recently posted was a Missouri Foxtrotter.


Yeah some were TWH 2. But thats fine. There just trying to help me find a stud.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

*myhorsesonador,* purebreds sell much better and for a higher price tag than crosses, so please beware. While it's tempting to breed her to a WB stud, please bear in mind that people will look at the bloodlines if you have to sell the foal, and QH/WB crosses aren't terribly popular in bigger circles. I do really think that you need to perhaps take a step back and honestly evaluate exactly what you want, and _make_ yourself wait a year or two before you breed. This will put everything in perspective, and give you the time to evaluate the situation and your decision with a clear head, and not make a rushed "yay, foal!" decision.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

MaggiStar said:


> well in your first post you mentioned you want a little paint foal so your breeding for colour which states irresponsibilty on your behalf to consider that an important point. To put your mare at risk for colour.............


She mentioned that she'd like to have a black and white paint. Not that it had to be or would be a black and white paint. 

There are some questions to ask though. We could really use a conformation shot to help you choose the type of stallion you should be looking at, with a shorter neck and a longer back it's going to be hard to avoid both flaws. You might want to aim for a TB type horse for the neck or a reining type QH for the back.

The thing is, what discipline are you looking for? The horse you described is most probably more suitable for western pleasure. You've posted both western pleasure and english type studs. The other question is, do you want to register it? And what do you want to register it as? A paint? A QH? Double registered?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

*Update!!*



farmpony84 said:


> She mentioned that she'd like to have a black and white paint. Not that it had to be or would be a black and white paint.
> 
> There are some questions to ask though. We could really use a conformation shot to help you choose the type of stallion you should be looking at, with a shorter neck and a longer back it's going to be hard to avoid both flaws. You might want to aim for a TB type horse for the neck or a reining type QH for the back.
> 
> The thing is, what discipline are you looking for? The horse you described is most probably more suitable for western pleasure. You've posted both western pleasure and english type studs. The other question is, do you want to register it? And what do you want to register it as? A paint? A QH? Double registered?


I need to get some pics of her. I've been on vacation for the past few weeks and just got home. I will get some tomorrow if I can get out to the farm.

I ride both english and westurn so at first I was kinda overwelmed by all that I was seeing. I've decided that I'm going to breed her to a raining type stud. I wount be breeding her for a while. It might be a year or 2 I just dont know yet.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

As a note, however, if you ARE going to cross then Warmblood and TB crosses are most popular right now. That sport blood is running strong and people are seeing the value of sport crosses. In this economy, I bet you dollars to donuts your foal is going to be worth twice as much as a weanling if she's got a Warmblood sire then she will be as a registered Paint or Quarter Horse. We simply have to many of them, and most people aren't paying top stud fee to breed to the Warmbloods so you definitely have a wider market.

Zierra's half sister just sold for $5,000 as a green 5 year old with a couple weeks professional Dressage training on her just because she's part Warmblood. Her other part is unregistered Arab. And she only hit 14.3hh to boot! So she's a SMALL Arabian Warmblood! And she still sold - people want the sport factor.

I wouldn't agree with crossing your mare on a TWH or a Friesian or a Morgan - those are silly crosses that nobody has a use for. But right now, the sport crosses ARE the future and what everyone is excited about.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> As a note, however, if you ARE going to cross then Warmblood and TB crosses are most popular right now. That sport blood is running strong and people are seeing the value of sport crosses. In this economy, I bet you dollars to donuts your foal is going to be worth twice as much as a weanling if she's got a Warmblood sire then she will be as a registered Paint or Quarter Horse. We simply have to many of them, and most people aren't paying top stud fee to breed to the Warmbloods so you definitely have a wider market.
> 
> Zierra's half sister just sold for $5,000 as a green 5 year old with a couple weeks professional Dressage training on her just because she's part Warmblood. Her other part is unregistered Arab. And she only hit 14.3hh to boot! So she's a SMALL Arabian Warmblood! And she still sold - people want the sport factor.
> 
> I wouldn't agree with crossing your mare on a TWH or a Friesian or a Morgan - those are silly crosses that nobody has a use for. But right now, the sport crosses ARE the future and what everyone is excited about.


Thats what I was thinking, but after gicing it some thought I think a registerd foal would be better. I just dont know if WB/X will still be popular if I ever had to sell the foal.

I like the look of this stallion.
Bedonna's Performance Horses

EDIT: Never mind that one. I found more pics of him. He is SUPER but High


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Strike Em Out : AQHA Black Stallion

OK what do you guys think of this one?


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

i like the stallion by Claim to Fame


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Driftwood Etc--Black AQHA Stallion
I like this one 2.

AHH there is so meny to chose from. Good thing I'm not breeding her for a year.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

KatCashen said:


> i like the stallion by Claim to Fame


Which one was that? Sorry I just have so meny right now.:lol:


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

OK I think I'm going to start a new thread because this one is long and the original information is no longer all true.


----------

